# Volunteer shooters to think TR parks Elk herd!



## specialpatrolgroup

Senate committee passes Dorgan's elk plan 
The Associated Press - BISMARCK, N.D.

Sen. Byron Dorgan says a Senate committee has approved his legislation that would require Theodore Roosevelt National Park to use volunteer hunters to think its elk herd.

The park is considering several options, including volunteer shooters. Dorgan's plan would allow the volunteers to keep the meat.

Other options the park is considering include relocating elk after checking them for disease, and rounding up elk and euthanizing them.

The plan has been more than five years in the making. It's aimed at finding the best way to reduce the elk herd in the park's south unit, which has grown to more than double the preferred size.

Park officials are studying comments that came in during a three-month public comment period, before making a decision.

Copyright © 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. The information contained in the AP News report may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed without the prior written authority of The Associated Press.


----------



## buckseye

Didn't some guys try to shrink the elk herd last fall and get into a bunch of trouble over it. What a bunch of BS!! It's all about money folks again and again!! Just shoot the damn elk if they are causing trouble.. jeez!! :beer:


----------



## jpallen14

aaaaaahh.... give out more tags? :roll:


----------



## Plainsman

At my age I figure what's the chances of getting a bull elk tag in North Dakota? So I applied for a cow, and I'll be trying my best to thin that herd this fall. Bow in hand, and 1885 45/70 falling block in the Eberlstock pack on my back. I can't find anything that says I can't carry both. You can bet I'll check further though.


----------



## bretts

Plainsman said:


> At my age I figure what's the chances of getting a bull elk tag in North Dakota? So I applied for a cow, and I'll be trying my best to thin that herd this fall. Bow in hand, and 1885 45/70 falling block in the Eberlstock pack on my back. I can't find anything that says I can't carry both. You can bet I'll check further though.


If it's a gun tag, Im about 100% positive you can carry both, same rules apply for whitetail--


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Just don't have your deer bow tag in your pocket! They will ding you for that!


----------



## iwantabuggy

They are way overcomplicating the problem. Just do what we did here in Idaho to reduce our elk numbers... introduce a pack of wolves..... Problem solved?


----------



## NDTerminator

I'll volunteer for some of that action, particularly if I get to keep the meat...


----------



## siouxhockey

The National Park service announced Monday the release of the agency's preferred plan to thin the overpopulation of elk in Theodore Roosevelt National Park: Utilizing volunteer hunters.

*The proposal, which would allow the use of skilled volunteer hunters with NPS staff supervising, would reduce the elk herd from about 900 animals to a sustainable level, between 100 and 400 animals, according to NPS information.*

Senator Byron Dorgan, D-N.D., a proponent of using volunteer hunters, calls this announcement a *"victory for common sense".*

"This is an approach that has some common sense to it," Dorgan said. "I appreciate them (NPS) taking a hard look at the alternatives."

Using volunteer hunters was one of several options the park studied previously. Others included herd reduction through the use of sharpshooters; herd reduction through roundup and euthanization; testing a representative sample for chronic wasting disease, and shipping live elk to other entities; encouraging hunting opportunities outside park boundaries; and fertility control operations.

The final version of the NPS Elk Management Plan /Environment Impact Statement was released for public comment from Dec. 17 of last year to March 19 and generated nearly 300 comments, producing the park's current preferred alternative, according to a NPS press release. The draft version did not include volunteer hunters.

A 30-day comment period, which began Monday, will be held, after which, a decision will be made.

"This preferred action is kind of the agency's proposed action as of today," said Bill Whitworth, chief of resource management at Theodore Roosevelt National Park. "The final alternative won't be developed until after the public has a chance to comment on this. It's an option the agency feels will work, but again public participation is a critical part of this entire process, until that plays out we won't have a final decision. But it is progress."

It's anticipated the plan for elk management will be finalized by December, with implementation to begin in fall of next year, according to a NPS press release.
*
The program, if implemented, would be used for two years and then be evaluated to determine if the plan has been effective.* If it is determined it is not effective, then other methods will be considered to supplement the efforts of the skilled volunteers, according to NPS information.

"This plan is not creating a regular hunting season at all," Dorgan said.

In a letter to Dorgan, Daniel Wenk, acting director of the National Park Service with the United States Department of the Interior said the department envisions *between 50 and 100 volunteer hunters utilized on an annual basis.

A goal of 275 harvested per year has been set for the initial reduction phase.*

"After you take that out the next spring there will be more born, so there's always that two steps forward one step back kind of thing," Whitworth said. "We think that's a reasonable goal to set for each year."

Whitworth said he encourages comments on the preferred plan.

Last month, Dorgan said he added a provision to the Interior Appropriations bill that would require the NPS to use qualified hunters to thin the elk herd.

*In the plan, those animals shot would be tested for Chronic Wasting Disease. If they test negative, the meat would be donated either to the state or to other approved organizations. The meat could also possibly be given back to the volunteer hunters if they would like the meat.*

*"My understanding is they will find a way to transfer to the meat to volunteer hunters, they may have to go to another organization first, but will transfer to the hunters," Dorgan said.*

Whitworth said the meat will not be wasted.

The preferred plan is the right call, Dorgan said.

"I think this is the right decision and it gives North Dakota sportsmen and women and hunters and opportunity to help the forest service and do so without costing the taxpayer."

To view the preferred plan, visit http://parkplanning.gov/THRO or request a copy from the park by calling 701-623-4466. Those wishing to comment may do so by writing to Superintendent, Attn: Elk Management Plan, Theodore Roosevelt National Park, P.O. Box 7, Medora, ND, 58645 or by visiting the site listed above. Those interested have until Sept. 9 to comment.


----------



## barebackjack

Its begs the question.......how do I get signed up?!


----------



## siouxhockey

Has anyone heard if this counts as your once in a lifetime ND tag? If they're using 50 to 100 hunters to take out 275 elk in the first year I bet that would be a great time. I'd also like to know if they've ironed out the bull/cow ratio; maybe shoot a big bull and a couple of his girlfriends.


----------



## barebackjack

Im willing to bet this will be VASTLY a cow only endeavor.


----------



## NDTerminator

barebackjack said:


> Im willing to bet this will be VASTLY a cow only endeavor.


I also bet even if they allow a guy to shoot a bull, he won't get to keep the rack...


----------



## pheasantslayer

I am more than willing to say no motorized vehicles of any sort, so get your chaps on and get prepared to ride a horse. Its gonna be fun to see the people who aren't used to horses packing them out. Here is another question I am wondering. Will the volunteer hunter be responsible for preparing horses, gutting and cleaning, deboning, packing out and processing, or will the agent with you also be helping out?


----------



## barebackjack

pheasantslayer said:


> I am more than willing to say no motorized vehicles of any sort, so get your chaps on and get prepared to ride a horse. Its gonna be fun to see the people who aren't used to horses packing them out. Here is another question I am wondering. Will the volunteer hunter be responsible for preparing horses, gutting and cleaning, deboning, packing out and processing, or will the agent with you also be helping out?


Well it is the federal govt..........im sure they could rustle up a blackhawk or two! :lol:


----------



## AdamFisk

I'm thinking there will be some bulls allowed to get shot, and also, pretty positive it will not count towards your once in a lifetime tag.


----------



## People

I would like to go. I am very skilled at long range shooting so picking the ones that need culled would be easy.


----------



## pheasantslayer

Well it is the federal govt..........im sure they could rustle up a blackhawk or two!

I would hate to see what it would be worth if the crashed it though. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Aug 26, 2009 - 14:52:52 CDT

BISMARCK, N.D. (AP) - Top state officials want the National Park Service to clarify a proposal to reduce the bloated elk herd in southwestern North Dakota's Theodore Roosevelt National Park, including whether volunteer shooters would be able to keep the meat.

Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand said he and Gov. John Hoeven plan to meet with park officials on Monday to try to resolve the issues, so the state officials can decide whether to formally support the plan.

``This is certainly a step in the right direction; much, much better than what they had earlier,'' Steinwand said Wednesday. ``But we still have some questions.''

The Park Service's proposal calls for teams of shooters including volunteers - a method similar to one pushed by Hoeven, Steinwand and Sen. Byron Dorgan, D-N.D.

Dorgan has praised the plan as a victory for common sense in a state with a rich hunting heritage, but Hoeven and Steinwand say they are not yet convinced the plan is acceptable. One of the issues is whether volunteers could keep the meat - something the state advocates.

The Park Service's proposal says the meat would be donated to state agencies, American Indian tribes or charities. Acting National Park Service Director Dan Wenk said in an Aug. 10 letter to Dorgan that ``If the state then wanted to give some of the meat to the volunteers that helped in the removal effort, that would be their decision.''


----------



## buckseye

Did everyone get that big brown envelope with the new info in it?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

If the hunters cannot keep the meat, who then will be feild dressing these animals, skinning them, proccing them? If this is a cow only option, and you have to field dress it, and then drag it miles back to the truck, then hand it over I do not see the motivation to sign up, especially since you have to spend money on gas, food, and lodging.


----------



## Hunterda

I think they should use ND Hunter Ed Istructors, I think there is over 600 of them.


----------



## KEN W

Hunterda said:


> I think they should use ND Hunter Ed Istructors, I think there is over 600 of them.


So are you one of the 600?


----------

